# BYU Electric Streamliner



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool! Are they going to be at the USFRA World of Speed in September 15-18. I am hearing from Bill Dube that Team Killacycle will be there running their LSR bike. I plan to make the journey, likely with empty trailer and act as a support wagon for the electrics. 

Mike


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm in contact with one of the team members (via our local electric car club), and yes September 15 to 18 is on their schedule (plus August and October events). In a couple of weeks the club is going to tour the BYU streamliner, I'll report any updates from that.

If you are hauling a trailer anyways, why not bring the Crazy Horse Pinto?

I'll be running my Porsche ( http://ExplodingDinosaurs.com ).

Mark will be running his Porsche ( http://www.evalbum.com/3209 ).

The Singletons are supposed to run their electric hybrid Escort.

Killacycle team is supposed to be there.

There are usually some electrathons and electric bar stools that run, too.

Here is the event info:

http://www.saltflats.com

There is a good chance for one or more electric land speed records to be set at this event.


electrabishi said:


> Cool! Are they going to be at the USFRA World of Speed in September 15-18. I am hearing from Bill Dube that Team Killacycle will be there running their LSR bike. I plan to make the journey, likely with empty trailer and act as a support wagon for the electrics.
> 
> Mike


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

I would bring the Pinto but have you even been over 100 mph in one of those  I know it did 127 on the Dyno when I lifted my foot with a lot more acceleration to go. Don't really know if I want to be in it actually going that fast.

But there is a dragstrip right there in Wendover and thought I might just bring it to play around there anyway. 

I have an electric mini-chopper I'm working on and will definitely bring that for pit side use. I may run it if there is an opportunity. But mainly I just want to watch. The problem I get when I'm racing is that I don't get to see all the other fun stuff going on 

Mike


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

The Wendover drag strip is very close to the Salt Flats, but you'd want to check if they will be open, I don't think they run every weekend. Rocky Mountain Raceway outside of Salt Lake City is about 100 miles away and is open every weekend. Please post up if you are going to do a drag run, it would be fun to go (maybe even run myself).

One benefit to electric cars: The thinner air (something like 7% thinner) actually helps for land speed and drag runs, as electrics don't lose power with altitude.


electrabishi said:


> I would bring the Pinto but have you even been over 100 mph in one of those  I know it did 127 on the Dyno when I lifted my foot with a lot more acceleration to go. Don't really know if I want to be in it actually going that fast.
> 
> But there is a dragstrip right there in Wendover and thought I might just bring it to play around there anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

You'd run your chopper in the 130 club. You'll need things like full leathers with zippers, leather boots and glove, insurance and registration. http://www.saltflats.com/Forms/130 motorcycle INSPECTION FORM June 09.pdf



DavidDymaxion said:


> The Wendover drag strip is very close to the Salt Flats, but you'd want to check if they will be open, I don't think they run every weekend. Rocky Mountain Raceway outside of Salt Lake City is about 100 miles away and is open every weekend. Please post up if you are going to do a drag run, it would be fun to go (maybe even run myself).
> 
> One benefit to electric cars: The thinner air (something like 7% thinner) actually helps for land speed and drag runs, as electrics don't lose power with altitude.


----------



## The Toecutter (May 30, 2010)

I think your Porsche will break the record set by "Silent Thunder", with a trap speed at the 1 mile mark around 135 mph, assuming a 288V Exide Orbital pack. There are already street conversions, that if ever taken to the salt flats, would probably set new records. It's just that no one has done it since that Taurus.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

The Toecutter said:


> I predict you will reach 135 mph after the first mile, assuming you use the 288V Exide Orbital setup. What a car...


The Toecutter... Haven't seen you around lately. Welcome aboard the DIY ;-)

Mike


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree 288 Volts would be awesome. I'm still working out how much voltage I can deal with -- I'll post up once that's settled. Also this is a multiyear thing, so 2011 could be higher voltage than 2010. Unfortunately there are no official classes for electric conversions (starting with a production body is specifically prohibited in the current E1, E2, and E3 electric streamliner classes). Rumor has it if we can get some conversions running we can ask for a class. Conversion records are unofficial for now. BTW the Silent Thunder record was removed -- it was not legal for the E1 class (not under 1100 lbs and production body).


The Toecutter said:


> I think your Porsche will break the record set by "Silent Thunder", with a trap speed at the 1 mile mark around 135 mph, assuming a 288V Exide Orbital pack. There are already street conversions, that if ever taken to the salt flats, would probably set new records. It's just that no one has done it since that Taurus.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

I know I had the Pinto up to 130mph on the Dyno with lots of accelerating room when I let off. 105 mph is the fastest we've done in the 1/4 mile so thats all the data I thought I needed :-( Should have seen how far up it went. I do have the data dumps so I could go back and see what my motor voltages were and get an idea of how much more RPM I could have reached running them all the way up to the pack voltage 

Mike


----------



## jpmorgan (May 22, 2010)

electrabishi said:


> I know I had the Pinto up to 130mph on the Dyno with lots of accelerating room when I let off. 105 mph is the fastest we've done in the 1/4 mile so thats all the data I thought I needed :-( Should have seen how far up it went. I do have the data dumps so I could go back and see what my motor voltages were and get an idea of how much more RPM I could have reached running them all the way up to the pack voltage
> 
> Mike


electrabishi,
you seem to know about electric vehicles and seem to have a pretty fast car from what I have seen. Have you been in this business for a while? I only ask because of the controversy between you and the EV Components company. I see that company has only been around officially since last April of 2009. You seem to have history around way before they came about. So my question to you is how did you become involved with such a company and why is it that the owner has such hateful words about you?

JP


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

jpmorgan said:


> ..... So my question to you is how did you become involved with such a company and why is it that the owner has such hateful words about you?
> JP


Long story JP, but I don't want to bog this thread with those details. Just watch around - that other guy will be posting back up likely in a new thread ;-)


----------

